# cleaning my jacket



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

So this post requires a small story (which is slightly funny too).

For Christmas my brother gave me this really great North Face "nano-puff" jacket for Xmas. It's lightweight but has some great insulation - perfect for wearing underneath my bigger Special Blend jacket for northeast riding.

He managed to get it...for free. Someone left it at his frat house and never came back to claim it. He knows I ride a lot and passed it on to me for Xmas. Really thoughtful of him right?

The thing is, it is slightly worn. You can tell its been used and the sleeves from the forearm down have "darkened" from wear. He washed it, but just ran it through the wash on cold so it didn't shrink.

Any recommendations for getting this thing cleaner? It doesn't have to be perfect but I was hoping to make it a little more presentable so I can wear it out without worrying about looking like a hobo. 

Thanks!


----------



## Danger Mouse (Dec 13, 2011)

What do the cleaning instructions on the tag say? If you can take it to the dry cleaners, assuming the tag says dry clean, I would do that.


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

Your brother gave you a coat for christmas that someone ditched and makes you look like a hobo?

I'd be asking for advice on what to do about the brother not the coat


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Is it a Patagonia jacket (not North Face as you say in your original post)? If so, Patagonia, says this on their website: 

"Machine wash in front loading machine with gentle detergent on cold on gentle cycle. Tumble dry on low heat."


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

LuckyRVA said:


> Is it a Patagonia jacket (not North Face as you say in your original post)? If so, Patagonia, says this on their website:
> 
> "Machine wash in front loading machine with gentle detergent on cold on gentle cycle. Tumble dry on low heat."


Just make sure the stained areas washed out BEFORE you put it in the dryer. Even the seting, "tumble dry low heat," can set a stain. If you can't tell because it's wet, air dry it first to be on the safe side (then you can wash it again and tumble dry if needed). 

You might also want to check the listed material fabric on the care tag then google how to get stains out of whatever fabric it is. Follow the temp and washer settings as per the tag, though.

Good luck.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

down jackets require special cleaning.... there is special down cleaners... also when drying you should use a couple tennis balls because the down will clump... the balls will keep the feathers more aloft within the pockets.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Right on, thanks everyone.


----------

